# Chicago Metra Commuter Trains



## frychikn (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anybody know why Chicago Metra commuter trains are always hauling around empty passenger coaches. It seems like on a typical Saturday or Sunday the trains will pull 7 or 8 coaches with only 2 or 3 of them carrying passengers. I can understand that sometimes empty coaches will need to be taken to Union Station or the outlying terminals to prepare for rush hour, but it seems like EVERY Metra train carries empty coaches. I have actually seen Metra trains with 2 locomotives pulling 8 coach cars of which only 3 had passengers. Isn't this kind of wasteful, especially at taxpayer expense?


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 3, 2007)

I suspect that this is cheaper than switching cars in and out of trains every weekend.


----------



## Sam Damon (Mar 3, 2007)

The other reason I could think of would be if some sort of event or evens were happening in Chicago proper, and a flood of people might hit a Metra line. If the cars were regularly switched out every weekend, people would complain if one of those events hit, and trains were packed as they are typically in Japan.


----------



## sechs (Mar 3, 2007)

Steve4031 said:


> I suspect that this is cheaper than switching cars in and out of trains every weekend.


And it takes a lot less time to turn 'em off and lock 'em up than to switch them out. Switching one or two cars out of the middle of a consist takes time, money, and effort.

Out here in California, I've seen Caltrain and Metrolink do the same thing.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 5, 2007)

Absolutely. There are other issues that go along with the physical switching of cars, especially with an MU'd train like a commuter train. There are five cables/hoses that have to get linked between each car, the more you switch, the more you yank. Along with that, each time you switch a consist you must perform and certify a brake test, in addition with an MU'd train they have to check the controls of the cab car once the train is put together. So it takes a lot more effort than it appears to on the surface.


----------



## frj1983 (Mar 7, 2007)

Steve4031 said:


> I suspect that this is cheaper than switching cars in and out of trains every weekend.


Steve is correct,

It is easier to keep them in the consist than switch them out, and many of the Metra yards are small and are already packed with passenger cars...they'd have to constantly move them around if maintenance on other locomotives or cars is needed.


----------



## frj1983 (Mar 22, 2007)

Sam Damon said:


> The other reason I could think of would be if some sort of event or evens were happening in Chicago proper, and a flood of people might hit a Metra line. If the cars were regularly switched out every weekend, people would complain if one of those events hit, and trains were packed as they are typically in Japan.


Sam,

Your reason came true on Saturday March 17th. My wife and I traveled the Metra express train from Aurora and by the time we left, the train was about 75% full(very unusual). Stops at Route 59 and Naperville completely filled the train(standing room only), and the Conductors made the decision not to stop at Belmont or Downers Grove. The crowds standing on the platform at those two stops looked mystified as we shot right on by. Nine cars was not enough to hold all of the St. Patty's Day partygoers!


----------



## Neil_M (Nov 8, 2007)

frychikn said:


> Does anybody know why Chicago Metra commuter trains are always hauling around empty passenger coaches. It seems like on a typical Saturday or Sunday the trains will pull 7 or 8 coaches with only 2 or 3 of them carrying passengers. I can understand that sometimes empty coaches will need to be taken to Union Station or the outlying terminals to prepare for rush hour, but it seems like EVERY Metra train carries empty coaches. I have actually seen Metra trains with 2 locomotives pulling 8 coach cars of which only 3 had passengers. Isn't this kind of wasteful, especially at taxpayer expense?


They seem to do this on weekdays as well, normally the front and rear car.


----------

